# écran ondule et est illisible



## maniaque du mac (28 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un power book G4 depuis 3 ans. Depuis quelque 10 mois, mais de plus en plus fréquemment, mon écran (15 pouces) ondule et devient complètement illisible.

Que faire?

maniaque du mac


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Février 2010)

Ton écran est malade... des composants ont rendu l'âme ... SAV... le moins cher c'est d'en acquérir un nouveau


----------

